# Skeg Question



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Do you mean the adjustable anode on the lower unit?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Assuming it is the anode above the prop, you would be fine.

How corroded was it that it needed to be replaced? Pics?


----------

